# Shopsmith Overarm Router



## jimbobwood (Feb 15, 2013)

I recently purchased this with the idea of doing some pattern routing and thought it would be rather simple. Not really. A lot of adjustments continually and in a bit over my head. I paid a handy sum of $ for this unit and it is an independent system that does not require attachment to a Shopsmith Mark IV or V. I do not own a shopsmith system so there is no hydralic foot pedal to raise or lower. Does anyone on the forum have experience with the Shopsmith Overarm Router? If so what advice can you offer? Thanks!


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Interesting, didn't even know Shopsmith had that. I don't have any experience with an overhead router, but did spend some time a long time ago researching them, with the intent of making one. However, everything I do can be done quite well with my router in my table, and a pattern bit. And everything I do, is routed following my wooden masters/templates/patterns, whatever you want to call them. They would have some advantage, no need for a bearing bit for one, but just not for me.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

I have one but don't use it, at least not very often. There are some jobs I intend to use it for very soon in building acoustic guitars but not quite ready to clear off the space and make the templates - building a CNC router right now and that's taking all my shop time right now.

This is what mine looks like and it has a rack & pinion for vertical movement of the router -


----------



## jimbobwood (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks for the feed back. It seems the Overarm Router brings about a lot of opinions?


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

I don't have an overarm router, and never used one, but it seems that one could use a router skis jig with a pattern similar to one used by an overarm router to accomplish the same thing, for much less money. This is just a thought, and I welcome any response good or bad about this idea. I have made a router ski jig, but I have only used it for one project so far.

Charley


----------



## mark greenbaum (Sep 26, 2010)

Post this on the Shopsmith User's Forum and you'll get assistance.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

mgdesigns said:


> Post this on the Shopsmith User's Forum and you'll get assistance.


Agreed. As a Shopsmith forum member and an over arm router user, I can attest that you'd get a lot of help over there. But, if you don't want to join that forum, I can help with specific questions.
In general, the OAR is designed for two routers. One under and one over. The table can be used as a router table and a work table for the over arm router. I only use the over arm function as I have another router table.
The place where the under table router is attached should have a plate with a threaded hole in the center. Different sized guide pins are screwed in to correspond to different sized straight bits. Hopefully, you received the plate and guide pins.
You can also call Shopsmith and request an owner's manual for your model of OAR.


----------

